
Telnet Control of Toshiba Smart TVs - pavel_lishin
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2018/11/telnet-control-of-toshiba-smart-tvs/
======
LinuxBender
Article needs a little adjustment. Not everyone's TV will get a DHCP address
of 192.168.0.123. If that is a default static IP used by the TV, then it may
not even be reachable unless the person is using that range. It is the most
common, but not guaranteed.

